# High Fashion Glittery Black Smokey Eyes



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the tutorial for my Fashion School Inspired FOTD

Hope you like it! C & C much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------------------------------------

We're going for this look:






*Items Used:*

*Face:*
Monistat Chafing Gel
Jordana Liquid Foundation Tawny
Revlon Skinlights in Peach Light (mixed with foundation)
Missha Perfect Concealer
Coastalscents Silica Powder

*Cheeks:*
e.l.f. Studio Contouring Blush and Bronzing Duo (the bronzer)
Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush in #6
MAC Mineralized Skin Finish in New Vegas






*Eyes:*
Urban Decay Primer Potion
NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Slate
88 Eyeshadow Palette (matte black and matte white)
I Nuovi D27 Eyeshadow in Charcoal
NYX Eyeshadow in Hot Orange
MAC Eyeshadow in Era
MAC Eyeshadow in Ricepaper
MAC Creme Liner in Black
Maybelline Turbo Boost Mascara
I Nuovi EX 03 Pro Lashes
Daiso Auto Eyebrow Pencil

*Lips:*
NYX Round Lipstick in Circe
MAC Lipglass in Florabundance

----------------------------------------------------------
Let's get started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









After prepping my lids with UDPP, I apply Slate on my lid but only up til the crease. The creamy base will help the glitters to stick better. Then, I blend out Slate with my finger, going slightly above the crease. After that, use my Coastalscents Tapered Crease Brush to apply Matte Black eyeshadow on the outer corner and bring it towards the middle of the crease in circular motions. Using my e.l.f. Eyeshadow Brush, I PAT on the Charcoal eyeshadow and gently blend the edges.






After cleaning my Tapered Crease Brush, I used it again to apply Era right above the crease to smoothen out the harsh black shadow. Then, I followed with Ricepaper as my highlight. I used tape to pick up any glitters and eyeshadow that have fallen on my cheeks. After that, I used a teeny brush to apply Hot Orange along the lower lash line and extended it up towards the upper lash line.






Then, I went over the Hot Orange with the Matte Black shadow so that the orange kinda just peeks through. Yeah, it's kinda pointless.. hmm... I then used a round crease brush (CS) to highlight the inner corners of my eyes with Ricepaper. After that, I applied more Charcoal eyeshadow to connect the top lid with the bottom lash line. Once that's done, I line my upper lash line with Black cream liner. You can use liquid liner if you want.






Moving on to the face.... I mixed one part liquid illuminizer (Revlon) with two parts of foundation in my palm then apply it with a foundation brush. Loads and loads of foundation! It's so thick that it looks super streaky. I buff the foundation with my <3 e.l.f. Studio Powder Brush. I love it more than the MAC 187!!






I loaded up the concealer with Eco Tools concealer brush and basically blend the concealer into my foundation. I also used concealer to smooth out the edges of the eyeshadow so that it looks cleaner. Then, I set everything with silica powder. Jordana Foundation + Silica Powder = perfect match!






I filled in my brows entirely with an eyebrow pencil (I usually do half pencil, half powder). Then I added some Matte White eyeshadow right under the arch of the brow. Before I do my lashes, I popped in my golden blue contacts. Curl them lashes and apply few coats of mascara. It's falsies time! I do a line of lash glue on the back of my hand.






Then I stick the lash spine into the glue and place it along my lash line. I don't have under lashes so I used a fiber lengthening mascara to lengthen to bottom lashes. FINALLY DONE WITH THE EYES!






I did some contouring... not very good at it though. Used an angled cheek brush (Crown) to apply bronzer into the hollows of my cheeks. You can do the fishy face to make it easier. I contoured my jawline as well.






For my blush, I used my 187SE brush (MAC) and apply the blush right above the contour and brought it a little towards the apples. With a smaller duo fiber brush (Silk Naturals), I applied gold highlight on the cheekbones, nose, chin and over the bow of my lips.






Last step! The lips... I applied my Circe lipstick and Florabundance lipgloss. 






Done!!






More close-ups.


----------



## Jewelz913 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh so gorgeous


----------



## moopoint (Apr 16, 2009)

Very helpful! I love the splash of orange.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great tut


----------



## joey444 (Apr 16, 2009)

Soooooo beautiful!!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 17, 2009)

what brand are your contact lenses??
they look amazing !
& great tutorial. love the look


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 17, 2009)

You make it look so easy. Thank you.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 17, 2009)

beautiful. your contacts are stunning! what brand are they?


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 17, 2009)

You are stunning!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2009)

Excellent tut


----------



## Zeastlake (Apr 17, 2009)

This is gorgeous and so clear and easy to follow... I'm going to try it tonight, thanks so much for posting it!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

im glad you did a tut cuz this is gorgeous


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the sweet comments, everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_what brand are your contact lenses??
they look amazing !
& great tutorial. love the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_beautiful. your contacts are stunning! what brand are they?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lenses are called GEO Nudy Lens in Golden Blue. They're from Korea, I think. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zeastlake* 

 
_This is gorgeous and so clear and easy to follow... I'm going to try it tonight, thanks so much for posting it!!_

 
Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_Thanks for the sweet comments, everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lenses are called GEO Nudy Lens in Golden Blue. They're from Korea, I think. 



Hope it works out for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i thought they were nudy's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think im gonna order myself a pair of green ones! theyre stunning.


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the turorial!!! I'm in love with the look.


----------



## Miss Lore (Apr 21, 2009)

Hot Tut!!! you are gorgeous


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 22, 2009)

Gorgeous! I am a fan of dark/dramatic eyes and this one of beautiful!

Thanks


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 23, 2009)

Stunning.
Definatly gonna try this!


----------



## davidsito987 (Apr 26, 2009)

Super Hot!!


----------



## eldinar lopes (Apr 26, 2009)

perfect


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent Work, I love how it doesn't look too heavy yet it stamds out in the good way.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

This was gorgeous. Perfect clubbing look imo!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## madda.fashion (Oct 28, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## kkischer04 (Oct 28, 2009)

I totally love this look! I actually have it saved in my ideas folder, Its that pretty


----------



## User38 (Oct 29, 2009)

great technique... beautiful look!


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

nice eyes! looove your look!


----------



## ari (Oct 31, 2009)

so beautiful


----------

